# New Puppy



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Just because Jerry asked me to............
I have a new addition to my zoo. I have added a GSD female puppy. 
Her name is Absolutely Devine von Windmill, call name is Abby.
She is very fiesty and we have considered renaming her Evil Bitch
She has already nipped my older GSD on the testicles and has learned to attack and then retreat under the couch where no one can get her.
She has also attacked and destroyed a pool float that was shaped like a 6' alligator (not a bad thing after the butt whooping the noles just got). She is going to be bred to my younger GSD male Yaro, when the time is right, so I guess I have to learn some pimping skills from Jerry.
I will try to include some pics when I get the chance.

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, pimp daddy now we need pictures.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I will see what I can do, but it ain't pimp time yet she is just 5 mos

Terry


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Terry, you are catching up to us- who are Abby's sire and dam? Congrats, ain't puppy life fun \\/ Mo


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Mo
How is life in the new place? Gotta double check the paper work on her pedigree. I will check it and get it posted. She is wonderful and a PITA all at the same time. She appears to have good drive, shows little to no fear and is picking up on simple commands easily.
Tell Keith I said hello.
Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry this sounds like a bad puppy that NEEDS to be rehomed! Send her to Delaware and start over...LOL


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Howard you do not know how much I appreciate you making such an offer and putting your self at risk in order to keep me safe, BUT the puppy actually belongs to my daughter and trust me you could not protect me from her if I sent the Abbygator to you. But thanks anyway buddy    

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Always willing to help, even if the risk outweighs the possible injury to me...a lesser person wouldn't take such gambles. \\/ 8-[


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

OK meverybody Howards new nick name is Da Gambler !!!!!!!
Not sure you would be willing to take that risk if you met my little girl, she can be kinda mean


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Terry congrats on the new puppy. I can't wait to see a picture!! Mike and I also got a new puppy. He is about 4 1/2 months old now and his name is Baron. =D>


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Tara you have to post Baron's Christmas pictures...he is SOOOOOO cute...makes me want to add one more to our pack!!(not to hijack Terry's thread).... but since we haven't seen a picture of Abby(hint hint Terry) ....and the title is "new puppy"....we can look at Baron's pictures...;-)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I will see what I can do about getting pics up, but this time of year at school is always kinda crazy. Tara I hope you and Mike are doing well. Where did you get Baron?

Terry


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is his picture.. this is from a few weeks ago but you get the general idea of what he looks like!! 









He was actually imported from the Czech/Republic.


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh I am sorry Mo.... you asked for the Christmas picture.... when I scanned it Baron came out really dark but again, you get the general idea.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Tara, I just love him....look at the size of those feet! Santa will have to be careful next year, because his suit, looks a lot like David's bite suit...and by then Baron will be doing flee's...Run Santa Run....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe David has a side job... Santa! =D> He would kill me if he knew I said that! haha.:-# 

OK Terry... this is your thread... we are waiting to see your puppy!!!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Terry what happened, thought we almost got to see a puppy picture...get Clara to do it, kids are always smarter at this computer stuff anyway....


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I tried to load the pics over the weekend, but they are too big. I am in the process of navigating photobucket and then will try again. I am unable to access any of the sites from my work computer because all of the sites are blocked by the county. I have not forgotten.

Terry


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Alright!!! Sounds like we will soon see a puppy picture.. Hopefully before she is 2 years old though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Terry.. if you want you can send a picture of your new pup to me and I can post it for you.:-k


----------



## Tara Custer (Jun 6, 2008)

Meet Abby!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

good job Tara, Terry she looks nice, and looks like she is already at the beach,having fun in the sun. So who is her daddy?


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

her daddy is Amur Einsamer Wolf and her momma is Samica vom Mittelwest

Terry


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Terry, I liked Amur a lot...and tried to convince Rheta to give him to me when we were training...came close a few times:^o...after all she had Kimbo.:smile:...hope you all are good, and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I wish I could get her big guy named Grant, that is just a great big protective gentle giant. Just do not have the space in my house for him, besides he and Coach and Yaro would have a heck of a time trying to figure out who is the top dog. 

Merry Christmas
Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That IS a good looking girl. You know how I love the darker GSD anyway. She will start causing you a lot of trouble and when she does call me and I'll come pick her up. I do not want to see you with such a bad puppy. You got my number.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Howard has already made the same offer!!!!!!
And what do you mean when she starts causing trouble, she has already nipped Coach 's balls, has gotten in Yaro's face barking really aggressively and just does everything she can to piss off my Golden ret. Noley. Just wish I had the opportunity to train with you guys, I know it would be fun and I would learn alot.

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Retire and come on up. Better yet just quit. You'll be here sooner that way.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Trust me after all the foolishness I have been thru this week I would love to just walk away

Terry


----------

